
Crime, conservation, and corporatization in Paw Patrol - philshem
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/1741659020903700
======
philshem
Twitter is not a big fan of this research
[https://twitter.com/search?q=liam%20kennedy%20paw%20patrol&s...](https://twitter.com/search?q=liam%20kennedy%20paw%20patrol&src=typed_query)

------
philshem
full text pdf via sci-hub [https://sci-
hub.tw/https://doi.org/10.1177%2F174165902090370...](https://sci-
hub.tw/https://doi.org/10.1177%2F1741659020903700)

